# Just wanted to intro myself



## kyleybug (Sep 15, 2004)

I am new but not so new to this site. I have been reading all of the posts for a couple of months now. I am an EMT-IV in TN and have been enjoying all of the postings here. I am new to EMS and work in a fairly busy service, we average around 10--15 calls a day, sometimes more sometimes less. I am the crap magnet so if I'm on, then the calls always roll in. The other day we already had 15 calls in and it was only 16:00, nobody wants to work with me! I am not the type that likes to sit and "milk the clock" so I like to stay busy, it makes the day go faster. I am on 12 hr shifts right now with the "day truck" but those 12 hrs usually turn into 16 or more. I am also already a junkie, I am hooked on the life already. I love my job and the excitement of it and I also enjoy being able to speed legally! I just wanted to say hi to all


----------



## rescuecpt (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi, welcome to the forum! B)


----------



## Lisa (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi Kyleybug!  I am also from Tn...where abouts are you?


I am currently in school to get my EMT-IV. I am looking forward to fianlly getting to work on the truck. I have been in the fire service for about 3 years so i get to do alittle bit on the truck now.Just can't wait till I'm done!!!!!!

Anybody have any suggestions for a newbie?? Thanks


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 15, 2004)

I'd like to welcome both of you the group, and hope you stay and chat a while.


----------



## MMiz (Sep 15, 2004)

kyleybug,

Welcome to the forum, it's good to see you posting!  If we work 7 calls in one day I call it a busy day. 

I can't understand how a crew could work more than 12 in a 12 hour shift, but I when I worked a day at AMR we sure did.  Are you working for a private service?  

It's good to see you posting, and I hope you stick around for a bit!


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Sep 15, 2004)

Welcome aboard from Southern California.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Sep 15 2004, 01:58 PM
> * If we work 7 calls in one day I call it a busy day.
> 
> *


 If we get 7 calls in a week, we think we're busy!


----------



## ma2va92 (Sep 15, 2004)

welcome 
i'm in virginia 

being in a rual area.. enroute to pt.. pick pt up go to hospital get supplys return to squad .. time frame about 2 hours.... thats a call with out problems .. so 4 or 5 a day makes for a full day here..


----------



## kyleybug (Sep 16, 2004)

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome. I had so many questions to answer from everyone that I guess I will wrap them all up in just this one reply. I am located about an hr. S. of Chattanooga. I work for a private service but we service an entire county that is very large, we also assist 2 other counties when they need us. We run all of the calls for 911 in our county and some for the others and we also do the "granny needs to go to the DR" calls. We have a dialysis clinic in our county so we also transport their pt. we have 4 of those at present on M,W,&F that we take and pick up. We have 2 stations and are considering adding a third to the S. end of our county. We normally have on 3 trucks 2 that are 24hr crews and one that is the "day truck" that is the 12hr. We are also considering adding another truck each day or extending the day truck to 16hr shifts instead of 12. We are very busy. We do have those "good" days that we only have around 4 or 5 calls but not very often.We are in a rual area and transport a lot to Chattanooga.Those are the long calls, they take about 1 1/2 hrs by the time you recieve the pt. and transport and then get back in the county. I had one day that there were 4 calls to Chattanooga alone and 1 MVA and 2 dialysis that just my truck ran. It makes for a long day but I really enjoy it so that makes it easier to put in the hrs. I hope I answered all of the questions. I will go back and double check. I just want to tell everyone again thank you for the warm welcome and I look forward to chatting with you all.


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 16, 2004)

Welcome from Sarasota, Florida.  I hope you enjoy your stay.

Chimp


----------



## Lisa (Sep 16, 2004)

Hey you are not far from me...I live about an hour away from Chattanooga myself!
We only have one truck that runs for the whole county. A Busy day here is considered 8 calls but that rarely happens. Our call time avarages around an hour and a half. AS the nearest hosital is about 10-15 minutes away. Thanks everyone for the welcome! Have a good day.



P.S anyone getting hit hard by Ivan??


----------



## EMS Maniac (Sep 16, 2004)

I am a little late, but welcome to the forum. Hope you are around a long time!

Maryland is not getting any of Ivan, but my family in Alabama is getting their buts kicked but good.


----------



## kyleybug (Sep 18, 2004)

We did get nailed by Ivan! We had evacuations in the North end of our county and also the South end. I ended up staying over until 2:30 am and had already clocked out at 10pm. It was so amazing to actually see first hand the effect of so much rain. That was my first experience with something like that. We only had two trucks on and the truck I was on had three of us because my partner had already left for the day. I was hanging around trying to let the rain clam down before I started home, it never did! I have so much respect for the rescue depts. they really get their butts into some crap! The flood water on the North end (thats where I was) was running at 25 miles pr hr. It actually washed a trailor into a creek, now that was some mean rain. The South end had it just as bad but I am not sure what exactly happened over there, I haven't talked to any one from there yet. I do want to ask why on Earth do people not leave when they are told to. There were people that were trapped by flood water and they had beeen told several hrs ahead of time to get out, what part of "get out" is difficult to understand???? Our truck had 4 pts in it at one time for transport, talk about close quarters! I hope everyone else weathered the storm okay. It is all over for now here, i hope it stays that way. 
Lisa, don't want to be too nosy but what county are you in? Sounds like maybe Meigs?


----------



## Lisa (Sep 18, 2004)

Kyleybug.......we got alot of rain here also. Rescue ended up being out half the night with the highway dept. to clear trees and block roads. We actually thought it was going to be busier than it was! I'm glad the rain has finally moved out. Now they are talking about Jeanne..ugh!

Anyway. yes I am in Meigs. I have only been here for about 3 years. I am originally from Blount County. It is much slower here! I am hoping to get on at the ambulance service here when after the first of the year when I get done with school. Time will tell I suppose! Have a great day!!!!!







[/QUOTE]Keep it hot, Love a fireman!


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Sep 18, 2004)

*Welcome, Kyleybug, to this wonderful forum. Your intro was nice! I'm in central Illinois! I have found this forum to be very helpful and friendly. I look forward to getting to know you. *


----------



## kyleybug (Sep 18, 2004)

Lisa, Small world! I live in Meigs Co. Wow who would have thought it! I guess you know Dean, he works down there with you. He also works with me! I actually posted wrong, I am North of Chattanooga, not South...had a blonde moment, I am allowed, I come by it naturally! I am at Rhea county EMS. It is very busy most days, today was great though only had 3 calls on my truck 2 were transfers and one was "hot". It was one of those days that just drug along. I'm not too sure what the other trucks did today, I'm sure they had calls though. Wow I still can't believe what a small world it is! You and I will have to hook up, if you need any help with classes let me know and I will help you all I can. That is just too weird, same county and we meet on the internet! :blink:


----------



## kyleybug (Sep 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MariaCatEMT_@Sep 18 2004, 10:44 AM
> * Welcome, Kyleybug, to this wonderful forum. Your intro was nice! I'm in central Illinois! I have found this forum to be very helpful and friendly. I look forward to getting to know you.  *





> Thanks for the Welcome Maria. I look forward to chatting with everyone. This site has been really interesting to me, I am learning a bunch here and picking up some good tips. I don't think I will ever stop learning in this field, i love the way it changes and all of the new "toys" that they come out with that we get to hurt people with....but for their own good ofcourse! I look forward to hearing from you again.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 20, 2004)

Kyleybug, WoW!!! it is a small world. Can't believe you live in Meigs..lol.
Yes, I know Dean. Love him to death even though he's a as moody as a woman. I actually used to babysit his youngest.
Anyway, My brain is fried right now in school. I got into the accerlerated program at Chatt State. So our full course is only 14 weeks instead of 28. Classes started Aug 30 and we are already doing IV therapy!!! I am about to go crazy between school, home and everything else. I have 2 kids and a wonderful husband who is also taking a Hazmat class 2 days a week!

Oh well......it will all be worth it in the end!!!!
You can email me if you want, so we can avoid all the hassle here. Cheermom1416@aol.com

Toodles...Be Safe!


----------



## Ray1129 (Sep 22, 2004)

Welll....I'm a might bit late, but welcome anyway.  *impish grin*  Nice to have you with us!


----------

